# Indoor carpet railroad LGB



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

Here I will introduce myself and my railroad. I live in upstate NY Akins the Mohawk valley so trains are a common sight . However I chose to model a European railroad namely the Harz narrow gauge lines but I am not completely married to them as I will buy rolling stock from other lines if I like it.

First I will show off the motive power









It is the famous 996001 of the DR. I upgraded it to digital as it was an analog lgb model originally.
Next up is the rolling stock.










First up is a LGB gondolo car with opening side doors not much to say here.










Next is the LGB hatched gondola for the MOW train and the Zillertal beer car also LGB. The beer car is the end of my passenger train.










Next up is a large passenger car and a flatbed carrying a front end loader.
Unfortunately the passenger car does not have interior lights.










Here we see 2 flatbeds with construction equipment and a 3rd class compartment car. The coach has lights but I have no way to power them.










Wrapping up the rolling stock is my green bautzen boxcar and 2 salt wagons. I bought the salt wagons pre weathered. Not pictured is a crane car with matra livery.










Finally we have a playmobil construction site. I think it is a good start for a layout and can also represent a sand bin.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I hate to ask this but could someone fix the pictures please


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to post them at an online storage service where you can link to them, or go 1st class and store them here. The site can't get into your files to share them with us. 
Just google Photo hosting sites.... or in your words. 

John


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I used photobucket and posted links to them originally but somehow they got messed up.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooops, maybe a moderator or somebody that knows will show up. 
Sorry 'bout that. 

Sometimes people link to the page, not the pic. Try that. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to forums under community in the menu bar. The last forum at the bottom of the page is web and site question. The second post by Shad is on posting pictures for non first class members. Start there. You need the entire photobucket URL not just your photo. Chuck PS it is a lot easier if you are a First class member.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey 'Borntman' - try a different photo storage site!! 

I use Flicker, and have no difficulties at all... 

Don't give up - we want to enjoy your hobby with you also!! 

More help needed - just ask!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Borntman on 04 Nov 2012 09:39 AM 
I hate to ask this but could someone fix the pictures please Check out the following (or click the link below)...

Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------

